# The stigma of being an Art Major



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, whenever I tell other people that I am an art major I almost always get the same pretentious response like 'don't you want a job?' or 'McDonalds hires art majors.' People just don't get that it is just as a credible degree as Nursing or Engineering. I think the stigma comes from the pay. People do not think it is a legitimate field to study just because it does not pay as much as being a doctor or a lawyer. I think that most people do not become an art major to be able to buy a house in Malibu, but to be able to support themselves financially while doing something they love. Going to college itself already has the stigma of being a huge waste of time, though. Less than 7% of the world's population has a college degree.

Anyone else here an art major who gets told the same thing? How about those of you who has the degree that has a good paying job? Please, you do not have to like my major, but at least show it some respect.


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

I’m an art major too and I get that all the time. It’s so irritating. Especially when its from my supervisor who is 34 with a psychology degree still working in the fast food industry. Like really I sure can’t do any worse than you! One of these days I’m just going to snap and scream at them! Maybe I don’t want to be stuck in a job I don’t like. Maybe I’d rather love what I do than be rich.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Dunno about the US, but here in Australia, a Bachelor of Arts could almost mean anything.

When I used to work at a migration consultancy, I came across one client who graduated with the degree "Bachelor of Arts". But her major was in education, with minors in mathematics and Asian studies. She was aiming to be a high school mathematics/Chinese teacher. The full title of her degree was "Bachelor of Arts (Education)".

So if you told me you were studying for Bachelor of Arts, I would have no idea what exactly you were doing unless you specified the major/field you were going for.

As for useless degrees... my sister did a Bachelor of Science with major in Environmental Rehabilitation. She has been unable to find a job in that field and is now going back to study to become a science teacher.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I respect your choice, it has relatively less options for work and pay, but doing what you enjoy is by far most important


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm of the belief that you can major in anything as long as you get the proper experience while in college. Internships, externships, summer programs, projects, required tests if needed...all that stuff will only make you look more accomplished on the resume. 

My one internship I did earlier this year has helped me more than any job I've had prior since then. So major in whatever you want just make sure you do the extra circulars as well.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jfetch25 said:


> I'm an art major too and I get that all the time. It's so irritating.


Yeah, same here. It makes me reluctant to tell people that I'm in college.



> Especially when its from my supervisor who is 34 with a psychology degree still working in the fast food industry. Like really I sure can't do any worse than you!


That is scary. Goes to show that even with a respectable degree, if you do not try for the job which you want, you will never get it.



> One of these days I'm just going to snap and scream at them! Maybe I don't want to be stuck in a job I don't like. Maybe I'd rather love what I do than be rich.


Yeah, some people don't understand that money is not everything.



roxybudgy said:


> Dunno about the US, but here in Australia, a Bachelor of Arts could almost mean anything.


I'm going for a Associates that is mean to transfer to a 4 year. It is kinda like a general arts degree. I might go for a Music Emphasis also because both degrees have a lot in common. I love music and want a job either teaching it or performing. Or I could learn to draw and do anime or cartoons. Possibilities are endless if I get my foot in the door.



Jesuszilla said:


> I'm of the belief that you can major in anything as long as you get the proper experience while in college. Internships, externships, summer programs, projects, required tests if needed...all that stuff will only make you look more accomplished on the resume.
> 
> My one internship I did earlier this year has helped me more than any job I've had prior since then. So major in whatever you want just make sure you do the extra circulars as well.


Good idea. I would have to look into that to get ahead so I could put it on my resume


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

rawrguy said:


> Good idea. I would have to look into that to get ahead so I could put it on my resume


If there's one thing I'd tell everyone is that experience you get in school is sometimes more important than the major. It's competitive out there and many students don't realize the importance of the extra circulars. It's never too early to start either. Good luck, I know you'll show all those naysayers what an awesome art major your are.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesuszilla said:


> If there's one thing I'd tell everyone is that experience you get in school is sometimes more important than the major. It's competitive out there and many students don't realize the importance of the extra circulars. It's never too early to start either.


Just need to find out what they are at my school!



> Good luck, I know you'll show all those naysayers what an awesome art major your are.


Thanks


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

rawrguy said:


> Okay, whenever I tell other people that I am an art major I almost always get the same pretentious response like 'don't you want a job?' or 'McDonalds hires art majors.' People just don't get that it is just as a credible degree as Nursing or Engineering. I think the stigma comes from the pay. People do not think it is a legitimate field to study just because it does not pay as much as being a doctor or a lawyer. I think that most people do not become an art major to be able to buy a house in Malibu, but to be able to support themselves financially while doing something they love. Going to college itself already has the stigma of being a huge waste of time, though. Less than 7% of the world's population has a college degree.
> 
> Anyone else here an art major who gets told the same thing? How about those of you who has the degree that has a good paying job? Please, you do not have to like my major, but at least show it some respect.


And since when is that your problem?
People that think like that or act like that are not really the type of people you want to invest time in...
Their lost.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been told the same as a math major. Don't worry, study what you love! Internships and other things are important, yes.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

meepie;1083756305[B said:


> I've been told the same as a math major[/B]. Don't worry, study what you love! Internships and other things are important, yes.


Really? That's a major I thought was highly respected


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

binckie said:


> And since when is that your problem?
> People that think like that or act like that are not really the type of people you want to invest time in...
> Their lost.


Yeah, problem is some of those people I live with, such as my dad. Had a fun argument with him about my major :stu

With others, it just gets annoying when they ask for my major and they make a rude joke about it when I tell them.



meepie said:


> I've been told the same as a math major. Don't worry, study what you love! Internships and other things are important, yes.


Thanks for the advice! It seems people have the same reaction when they disagree with your major or it is not designed for a specific and immediate job.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> Please, you do not have to like my major, but at least show it some respect.


I gotta be honest. My views on college and degrees are pretty much the same as this guy:






But I would be decent enough not to say it to a person's face.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

JohnDoe26 said:


> I gotta be honest. My views on college and degrees are pretty much the same as this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched half of that video and I had to stop because that guy is SO IGNORANT. He is talking about things he probably has no idea about. Really, you learn more things by Googling everything than going to school? Good luck with that  I'll tell you right now that college is NOT a scam no matter what your major is. How many scams do you know pay for your education?

Of course there are things you can do without going to college. If you are really good at something naturally, then you can be successful even without a High School Diploma. Look at Justin Bieber, millionaire at 16 years old. Kobie Bryant joined the Lakers right out of high school. Question is: are you going to be able to get your foot in the door, move up in that field, and get a higher pay without a degree? Very unlikely.

I know tons of people who said they went to college and have good jobs.

But hey, ignorance is bliss though, right?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

meepie said:


> I've been told the same as a math major. Don't worry, study what you love! Internships and other things are important, yes.


What? really? 
THose must be idiots that do not realise how important math is and that so many fields need math.



Jesuszilla said:


> Really? That's a major I thought was highly respected


Yeah, weird! Must be idiots.



rawrguy said:


> Yeah, problem is some of those people I live with, such as my dad. Had a fun argument with him about my major :stu
> 
> With others, it just gets annoying when they ask for my major and they make a rude joke about it when I tell them.
> 
> Thanks for the advice! It seems people have the same reaction when they disagree with your major or it is not designed for a specific and immediate job.


Yeah, thats a problem of course, its hard to avoid your dad lol.



JohnDoe26 said:


> I gotta be honest. My views on college and degrees are pretty much the same as this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


==> I watched a part of it... granted, he does make some sense to be honest.
(I did not watch the whole video)


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

One of the comments said he majored in communications, which I'd assume lead to his rant.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesuszilla said:


> One of the comments said he majored in communications, which I'd assume lead to his rant.


Yeah. Never said if he finished his degree or not. College kids who never finish are typically jaded about how much college actually helped them. It is also true for those who graduated with a degree, but thought they were going to get a good job right away without even trying.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

rawrguy said:


> Yeah. Never said if he finished his degree or not. College kids who never finish are typically jaded about how much college actually helped them. It is also true for those who graduated with a degree, but thought they were going to get a good job right away without even trying.


Right, I probably thought the same thing when I was 18, but at 25 I know how things work so I'm putting in the effort to make myself as skilled as possible for when I graduate.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesuszilla said:


> Right, I probably thought the same thing when I was 18, but at 25 I know how things work so I'm putting in the effort to make myself as skilled as possible for when I graduate.


Same here. I dropped out at 19 because I did not know what I would major in. My parents were paying for my college at the time and encouraged me to drop because it was expensive and I did not really know what I wanted anyway. I am much smarter at 25 and have financial aid with no debt so nobody can bring me down because of money.

Knowing what you want in college is half the battle.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

rawrguy said:


> Same here. I dropped out at 19 because I did not know what I would major in. My parents were paying for my college at the time and encouraged me to drop because it was expensive and I did not really know what I wanted anyway. I am much smarter at 25 and have financial aid with no debt so nobody can bring me down because of money.
> 
> Knowing what you want in college is half the battle.


Almost exact same for me too. Except panic attacks and anxiety was the reason I dropped out the first time around


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesuszilla said:


> Almost exact same for me too. Except panic attacks and anxiety was the reason I dropped out the first time around


Crazy how we are almost on the same boat. I had panic attacks, terrible anxiety, and depression. I also did not know that I was bipolar at the time, something that lead me to be addicted to hard drugs and alcohol.

I am so much more level-headed now. I think it is rare for an 18 year old to absolutely know what he wants. In addition, to not have any problems whether it is psychologically, financially, or both.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

rawrguy said:


> Crazy how we are almost on the same boat. I had panic attacks, terrible anxiety, and depression. I also did not know that I was bipolar at the time, something that lead me to be addicted to hard drugs and alcohol.
> 
> I am so much more level-headed now. I think it is rare for an 18 year old to absolutely know what he wants. In addition, to not have any problems whether it is psychologically, financially, or both.


Right man. How can you have anything figured out at 18 though?

I originally went for engineering because I wanted to make everyone happy even though I despised my engineering classes. And then I thought I was dying in class at the time unaware they were panic attacks. I was unaware of all my mental issues then. I just thought it was normal and I was destined to be a failure.

Things are so much better to deal with.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesuszilla said:


> Right man. How can you have anything figured out at 18 though?


Yeah dude. It happens though. Whenever I see a young doctor, I wonder how early that person started. I have a cousin who goes to a university in New Jersey and is only 16 years old. I wonder how many times she will change her major!



> I originally went for engineering because I wanted to make everyone happy even though I despised my engineering classes. And then I thought I was dying in class at the time unaware they were panic attacks. I was unaware of all my mental issues then. I just thought it was normal and I was destined to be a failure.
> 
> Things are so much better to deal with.


I started off with nursing in college. Went to vocational school to become an EMT. When it took 3 years to get a job as an EMT and I got fired only after 3 months of working for a medical service, I realized medicine is not for me. Thank god I did not take any nursing classes and only General Education which count towards my current degree.

Panic attacks are one of the worst things ever. I still sometimes feel like I will have one, but I stop and remind myself to breath and not to overthink.

Negative thoughts are fairly easy to think, while finding positive things can be difficult. I felt like I was destined for failure too but as I got older I realized that I'm not a failure at all.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

@binckie: Majoring in math is not respected if it leads to an unknown job. Sure many careers require math skills but becoming an engineer, analyst, or any type of math job requires some additional skills you can only learn in those majors such as drafting for engineering. Unfortunately, the only job for math is teaching and for me that works out because I love to teach but I also want to do other things as life progresses.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

meepie said:


> @*binckie* : Majoring in math is not respected if it leads to an unknown job. Sure many careers require math skills but becoming an engineer, analyst, or any type of math job requires some additional skills you can only learn in those majors such as drafting for engineering.* Unfortunately, the only job for math is teaching* and for me that works out because I love to teach but I also want to do other things as life progresses.


WHAT????????
From where are you???

People that study maths and graduate here are really wanted! (big time).
Hardly any of them end up as teachers because the industry needs them big time!
So I do not understand you state that they can only teach.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

meepie said:


> @binckie: Majoring in math is not respected if it leads to an unknown job. Sure many careers require math skills but becoming an engineer, analyst, or any type of math job requires some additional skills you can only learn in those majors such as drafting for engineering. Unfortunately, the only job for math is teaching and for me that works out because I love to teach but I also want to do other things as life progresses.


What kind of other things you want to do?

I think the possibility to be a drafter, engineer or analyst means math degree has pretty good potential.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

binckie said:


> WHAT????????
> From where are you???
> 
> People that study maths and graduate here are really wanted! (big time).
> ...


.....Meeps has a better understanding of the job market for math majors then you do, i don't know why you insist on arguing.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Kiba said:


> .....Meeps has a better understanding of the job market for math majors then you do, i don't know why you insist on arguing.


Not sure what you are saying here to be honest because I asked him from where he is because I find it strange that he says that.
I am not stating he is wrong.
Maybe in his country it is like that, but I can tell that for pretty much all the countries I know off its not the case.
Math majors are higly wanted!
I speak of European countries and even the USA/Canada.
They are highly wanted in industry, bank sector and even in the engineering sectors.

They are a big asset and hardly any of them (for sure in my country) end up at teaching because companies snatch them even before they graduate.

And before you ask how I would know: I work with people that studied math all day. So yeah, I know where they end up. I am an engineer myself, but the level of math we often need is not that level engineer reach so we do need mathematicians!
And banks for sure need lots of them!
(I do not work for a financial institute btw)


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

binckie said:


> Not sure what you are saying here to be honest because I asked him from where he is because I find it strange that he says that.
> I am not stating he is wrong.
> Maybe in his country it is like that, but I can tell that for pretty much all the countries I know off its not the case.
> Math majors are higly wanted!
> ...


Well another math major checking in i guess to say you don't know what your talking about. hai.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Wiba said:


> Well another math major checking in i guess to say you don't know what your talking about. hai.


Well I see you are from Nigeria. You still live in Nigeria? If so: I understand you state that.
However I can assure you: in most of the european countries you will not have this problem!

PS. I am talking about a masters in math (not a bachelor).


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

binckie said:


> Well I see you are from Nigeria. You still live in Nigeria? If so: I understand you state that.
> However I can assure you: in most of the european countries you will not have this problem!
> 
> PS. I am talking about a masters in math (not a bachelor).


.......I'm from the US bro. Narnia's in a wardrobe, not Africa.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> What kind of other things you want to do?
> 
> I think the possibility to be a drafter, engineer or analyst means math degree has pretty good potential.


I want to work as a curriculum writer, originally wanted to be a price analyst. I've also wanted to be a industrial engineer. I'm not someone that wants to have one career in life, I have a lot of interests and a life doing many things would be the most exciting for me. Becoming a writer, artist, or social worker/mental health worker would also be great.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

meepie said:


> I want to work as a curriculum writer, originally wanted to be a price analyst. I've also wanted to be a industrial engineer. I'm not someone that wants to have one career in life, I have a lot of interests and a life doing many things would be the most exciting for me. Becoming a writer, artist, or social worker/mental health worker would also be great.


That is great and admirable. How do you get the motivation and desires to do such jobs?


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

I was going to take art (still might.)

But yes I know what you're talking about people tell me that I should do that later take art later once I get a good job

I always think maybe but you only get so much time on this planet and I agree with you

I would rather be doing something I love than being in a job that I hate as cliche as that sounds

College cost a lot I mean do people really think I can afford to go twice? What am I going to get a "good job." work for 20 years (if I'm lucky.) Go back to college to pursue a career in art?
Seems like a waste of time..you should go after it just like that song by Eneimen goes


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Kiba said:


> .......I'm from the US bro. Narnia's in a wardrobe, not Africa.


You have a master degree in maths? in the USA? 
If so: pretty weird you state this because (and I just checked it before I want home, too bad I did not keep the link) and only 7% of math majors (masters do not have a job pretty much right after graduation).
Crap I should have uploaded the link, maybe I can find it again when I go back to work.

How the hell I got that nigeria thing... beats me loool


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> That is great and admirable. How do you get the motivation and desires to do such jobs?


I've always loved to learn about new things and loved to express myself through art and writing. However I never was exposed to the liberal arts studies much despite having an interest in it. I feel like I never cultivated my skills in that manner only amateurly. But school costs money, like usual. Nothing is free.

Having many interests in life can confuse you on your career path as it often does for me. I wish I could focus on one thing.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Kiba said:


> .......I'm from the US bro. Narnia's in a wardrobe, not Africa.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/25-college-majors-with-lowest-unemployment-rates/

http://www.bls.gov/ooh/math/mathematicians.htm

Check these.
I can not find the other link.

Anyway: if you have a math major (masters!) finding a job should not be an issue.
(just check the links, look at the numbers, do the math yourself).

I have worked with mathematicians all my professional life, I know many of them from the USA. None of them have problems finding a job.
Personally I am now back in the academical world, member of the university PhD program board and I can tell you that of the science tracts maths is one of the best to take.
I speak for Europe (and in the USA I also see the same).

For math bachelors it is something else of course: thats a lot harder!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

meepie said:


> I've always loved to learn about new things and loved to express myself through art and writing. However I never was exposed to the liberal arts studies much despite having an interest in it. I feel like I never cultivated my skills in that manner only amateurly. But school costs money, like usual. Nothing is free.
> 
> Having many interests in life can confuse you on your career path as it often does for me. I wish I could focus on one thing.


Really confuse your career path? I think it's amazing to have a lot of interest. I'm still developing that part of me after years of being so depressed and anxious that I hid from the world.

I need to get back in touch with my artistic side. Sadly it died in me years ago and I have a physiological block on my inability to delve back into it. It was something I was working on in therapy but she had heart surgery months ago so I haven't been to therapy or medication in months.

I've done research and pretty much any job I can think of, I have a list of careers I'd love to try. There are some like teaching that scares me to death however.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

meepie said:


> I've always loved to learn about new things and loved to express myself through art and writing. However I never was exposed to the liberal arts studies much despite having an interest in it. I feel like I never cultivated my skills in that manner only amateurly. But school costs money, like usual. Nothing is free.
> 
> Having many interests in life can confuse you on your career path as it often does for me. I wish I could focus on one thing.


Perhaps you can buy humanities related textbooks and learn as a hobby and see if you would rather take that further. As for math related jobs I think you can be an actuary if you take some extra exams.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

BoxJellyfish said:


> Perhaps you can buy humanities related textbooks and learn as a hobby and see if you would rather take that further. As for math related jobs I think you can be an actuary if you take some extra exams.


Yes, becoming an actuary requires to have an interest in statistics, my forte is more pure math. I wish statistics was a branch of math I was really into. I've thought about it though. Wish I could be forever young, and time could be stagnant so I can learn things out in the interim and then dwelve back into society's required time frame for getting a career.

Thanks for the suggestion by the way, I will pursue it eventually, it's all a matter of motivation while you are depressed.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

meepie said:


> Yes, becoming an actuary requires to have an interest in statistics, my forte is more pure math. I wish statistics was a branch of math I was really into. I've thought about it though. Wish I could be forever young, and time could be stagnant so I can learn things out in the interim and then dwelve back into society's required time frame for getting a career.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion by the way, I will pursue it eventually, it's all a matter of motivation while you are depressed.


I wish that too  I understand, well I wish you luck with getting the motivation


----------

